# Chained



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I know I've been posting a lot today, but I prolly won't get a chance for a while.









I just wanted to try chaining rubber bands (Staples, #64) out of curiosity. It does shoot strong.


















Thanks for lookin


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It's fun to try new ideas.


----------



## Farny (May 2, 2010)

That looks pretty crazy. Does it shoot consistently?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Farny said:


> That looks pretty crazy. Does it shoot consistently?


Yes, but the elastics from Staples aren't very good quality. They break a lot.









This setup is both accurate and strong though, don't doubt it.


----------

